

Soylent and It's Side Effects - eglover
http://ethanglover.biz/blog/soylent-side-effects.php

======
cardiffspaceman

        "caused an annoying case of hiccups. It’s been a long 
         time since I’ve had to worry about two days worth (or 
         more), and hopefully, they’ll go away soon"
    

I take it that most people shouldn't be worried about this specific outcome?

~~~
eglover
I think every paragraph has a sentence that explains this to avoid silly
comments like this.

------
chipsy
These symptoms resemble people's experiences when they go dairy-free. Soylent
isn't designed to be hypoallergenic, IIRC, but it does eliminate some
commonplaces that are in standard American diets.

~~~
eglover
Very interesting, of course it only means something if there's someone else
experiencing the same thing.

